
Ask HN: Why aren't hospitals prepared for a pandemic? - psychlops
Having worked in fintech for many years, I have seen regulations require that firms prepare a multitude of ways to manage or recover from large-scale emergencies.  As current anecdata, I haven&#x27;t heard of any issues with the unprecedented demands placed on firms for those who are now working from home (toss a coin to your network admin).<p>Healthcare must be under similar, if not more stringent regulations and oversight.  From what I&#x27;ve read SARS-CoV-2 was a foreseeable event.  Why does healthcare give the impression of a lack of planning and are making it up as they go?  What are we not seeing?
======
ToFab123
In your jobs. On the projects you are involved in. Do you have a disaster
recovery plan? Have you tested that plan? No. Why not? Oh, lack of funding and
people ressources. Something was deemed more important? Same goes for
hospitals i guess, especially in countries where people don't like taxes and
where the tax money goes to the military. USA for example.

~~~
psychlops
Yes. I don't really have insight into non-fintech environments which may be
different.

DR is taken seriously. It is planned and executed several times per year
taking down entire data centers, ensuring multiples of capacity for peak load,
etc.

It is all documented and reported to central teams who then report to
regulators.

